# Where can I find this?



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I've looked all over and it appears that if I'm going to find this stuff, I'm going to have to order it off the internet.

http://www.hardwareonlinestore.com/...leaners/olympic-vinyl-wood-siding-detail.html

I've tried all the so called, "Professional" brands and not a single one of them held a light to the Olympic vinyl and wood siding wash. We've found this to be an outstanding vinyl siding cleaner. Spray it on and let it set for about 5 minutes and just rinse.

Of course we don't have a lot to choose from up here but, I've called just about everyone and even have a sister down by Jackson looking. I fired off an email to Olympic this morning..... Can't find it in Traverse City or Bay City either......


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Did you try calling Sears or Lowe's...?
Some stores carry it, some don't.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

My brother used to get his at lowes.........until I bought him some TSP. To use, tyears tsp melted the ten years of mold and mildew like it was butter.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

MEL said:


> My brother used to get his at lowes.........until I bought him some TSP. To use, tyears tsp melted the ten years of mold and mildew like it was butter.


Appears that the TSP stuff is tightly controlled after causing some eco issues... http://www.ask.com/explore/what-tsp-cleaner

I've checked with the Lowes near our area and can't find it....


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

That stuff is dirt cheap (get it?) if you can actually spray it on, then rinse it off. I power washed, AND SCRUBBED my entire house last year. Power washing alone didn't do the job. It was back breaking, and took an entire day, with my wife and I both working. 

Let me know if you find this product somewhere. I'll invest $50. Heck, I think I paid that much to rent a power washer for a day. No ladders? Even better!


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Fishndude said:


> That stuff is dirt cheap (get it?) if you can actually spray it on, then rinse it off. I power washed, AND SCRUBBED my entire house last year. Power washing alone didn't do the job. It was back breaking, and took an entire day, with my wife and I both working.
> 
> Let me know if you find this product somewhere. I'll invest $50. Heck, I think I paid that much to rent a power washer for a day. No ladders? Even better!


The west side of our house and also the highest side because the grade, was just BLACK after three years. I'll admit, I was slacking on cleaning it and busy with everything else that I thought more important. So the wife and I went to the John Deere store in town and bought a power washer. It had all the nozzles, a Honda (Lord please forgive me) and we made sure that it put out the gallons per minute along with pressure. Then I went to Home Depot and bought what was labeled, "PROFESSIONAL STRENGTH" concentrate. Well that professional stuff worked fairly well on all of the house, until I got to the west side.

Now...... all us men know what can happen to us, when we "think" something is going to work, only to find out it really isn't any better than plain water on that side. Yup, I went in to a "man fit" :rant:

The little woman, hearing my "man fit", came around to find out what the fit was all about. Then she said that she had bought some stuff when we were in Lansing and before we retired. She said it couldn't hurt and I should try that. (Still having the "man fit").

She finally found it and I hooked up the hose and sprayed the entire side of the house. It reached the peak easily. Then I let it set for five minutes or maybe more. Hooked the hose back up to the power washer and fired that up and started rinsing. The wife was standing there watching also. To both of our surprise......... IT RINSED EVERYTHING ENTIRELY OFF! Even the wife was impressed. That siding looked as though it had just been hung. Well da'gone! It worked.

Now to test it fully, knowing I had already pre-soaked it with that "professional" stuff, I decided to do one of the other buildings, that hadn't been done in ten (10) years. Sprayed it on and let it set for 10 minutes and rinsed it off. Then proceeded to another 12'x18' building with siding, that was ridiculous black. Actually embarrassing. Sprayed it on, let it set, rinsed it off........ YUP, THAT EASY and if I can find it and drive to it, you can bet I'll buy a number of them.


----------



## D8ve (Feb 10, 2012)

See if any of the stores in your area would order it for u. Tell them how many u want and how good it is so they don't need to worry about it not selling. Or just tell them if u put a payment down on a case u would pay the rest when it comes in. Would obv be cheaper than the internet, and it sounds like u already want to get a few bottles of it


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I talked with Olympic this morning and unfortunately its been discontinued. He told me that they discontinued it three years ago, after the primary retailer, Lowes, stopped ordering it. He said that Lowes switched over to something called JoMax. He "heard" .... that Lowes told it's associates to tell customers that asked for the Olympic brand, that the JoMax worked just as good. He said as Olympic is a paint/stain business, they just decided to drop the siding wash.

So...... its S.O.L.


----------



## Mark S (Nov 4, 2009)

Not saying it will work as good as the Olympic brand but you could try this, one part bleach one part laundry detergent and five parts water. Many have made millions with this formula and private labeling it " Vinyl siding cleaner". Resist the urge to get up close with a pressure washer, all siding has a protective face coating and a pressure washer or hard bristle brush will destroy this and the mold will come back with a vengence. VSI (vinyl siding institute) Recommends rinsing with a garden hose then applying cleaner with a soft bristle brush then rinsing with a garden hose.


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

Take a look at home depot for M1 deck and roof cleaner. I use it on my shed roof that gets covered with moss and it takes it right off. I'm pretty sure it can be used on siding as well. Check to be sure it won't harm siding but the stuff flat out works.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

